# painting and cutting rot out of exterior planks



## starrider (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Going to repaint and cut out dry rot on the exterior planks of this 1920s house.
I believe they are shiplap style planks...Talking to the carpenter...he said i would need 1.5 -2 inch galvanize screws ...tar paper...and the planks. 

We would cut and patch with new redwood planks with tar paper where the dry rot is cutted out....gaulk and primer base coat.

Question...water base or oil as far as paint would you suggest...heard that oil base last longer...

Any tips about replacing the planks appreciated...!

Measuring it...looks like it is 9 1/4 in wide...

Any tips appreciated...going to use a tall ladder...on this three story building...

Thanks Starrider


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 3, 2006)

Well ...to start if you are uncomfortable with ladders and siding, rent some scaffolding for when you get to when you don't feel so good...The first 10 feet or so is easy on ladders. 
After that any falls will definitely send you to the hospital.
Scaffolding must be the good stuff. Tell the renter what you are doing and they should be able to set you up.

This is much cheaper than say...your deductible for the hospital visit, your time away from work, and if you live....you will be renting it to finish the job anyway....
I hate being  .....The safety police....bl-ea 

Good luck and don't forget to prime ALL cuts, doesn't really matter with what.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 3, 2006)

This is a quick read Q and A type of thing from the California Redwood Association;

calredwood.org


----------



## starrider (Jun 3, 2006)

InspectorD...you won't catch me on a ladder 3 stories up...These guys that i am considering hiring ...mention the ladder when i asked about the scaffolding issue ...seems they don't have a problem. However i am with you ...if one of them falls...

These houses are stacked together...as far as property lines...and have talked to my neighbor who said it was ok to get into his back yard for access to the wall.

I really appreciate input...Thanks Starriders

Square Eyes...Thanks for your input...just got up and got to get some 
coffee... Really appreciate your help guys...i am new at this stuff...

Starrider


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Starrider:
Just a note about the paint. If your finish coat is going to be latex (water based) paint, then your primer should be too. Kilz makes a super primer that hides any knots or other bleed through (I think it is Kilz 3).
Glenn


----------



## starrider (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Glennjanie!...Thanks for that info...all i know is oil base will cover water but not the other way around...I have heard Kilz was good.

Thanks! Starrider


----------



## starrider (Jun 4, 2006)

Have been pondering about that wall...three stories up...ladder...Well one things i think would be done is to prime and paint the new wood planks while the are still on the ground...especially if oil is used...then when the guys cut the rot out and replace with the new stuff...less work...

However...three stories up with a ladder...???


----------



## Kimberton (Jul 5, 2006)

With proper wood prep, good base like Kiltz (which covers stains too) and good weather when it's applied an oil paint will hold up to southern exposure for 5 years, maybe more.  I have an all cedar plank home and we have to repaint 5-7 years.


----------

